# Possible to start Gpu-Z with windows 7 x64 ?



## djsebfr (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi there,

I tried to auto start gpu-z in windows start, but it's not working, with 2 methods 

- Start Menu / Startup (Admin and User)
- Registry

Somebody can send me the key to add into to registry ?

Why can't you include this function in gpuz ?

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 2, 2013)

click the icon in the top left of the window to get the menu where you can enable this feature


----------



## djsebfr (Feb 2, 2013)

I am blind !

Thanks.

Where i can add the -minimized option ?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 2, 2013)

on startup? you can't via the GUI

Try looking into "scheduled tasks" in windows, GPU-Z puts itself there to be launched on startup.


----------



## djsebfr (Feb 2, 2013)

yes on startup, i want gpu-z minimized.

There are variables in the registry :

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/gpuzoe.png/

Nothing about start minimized.

It's ok by add the argument -minimized into the Scheduled tasks" in windows 

Thanks again !


----------

